# looking for a small sailboat



## D-Cubed (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello Folks,

I am looking for a little advice. I am looking for a small sailboat that I can load onto a rack on top of my truck. I need to be able to sail single handed but also have room for 2 adults and maybe a dog if she can learn to sit still. I will be sailing in lakes in northern BC. I am looking for advice and suggestions on types and realistic availability. I am also looking for something under $1500 if possible

I googled a few dinghies. The minto, 10' navigator, CL 11, Mirror. I think I like the CL 11 but wondering if anyone has tried one of these. 

I also have no sailing experience. Only been on a sailboat once

Thx


----------



## JustinB (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe a Snark? They are everywhere used.

CastleCraft Sailboats | Small Sailboats | Snark Sailboat


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Sounds like a Sunfish to me.


----------



## Reef33 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, that's a tall order - 2 adults & a dog, mast & sailing rigging, in a boat that will fit on top of your car. And being in northern British Columbia I would imagine that the water is pretty chilly up there, so you wouldn't want to get too wet, or worse yet - take a dip. Get something that emphasizes stability over speed and esthetics. High freeboard to keep the water out. You'll get drenched in a Sunfish. 

I agree with the above advice, look for something used to experiment with to see if you like it first. I learned sailing on an old Sunfish before getting a little bigger boat. Good luck, once you try sailing the bug will bite you and you're hooked


----------



## D-Cubed (Jul 18, 2012)

Thx for the answers, I have been looking around at more specifications and it seems the dog might have to left at home because of weight and room, One thing in our favour is neither the SO or I are are very tall, so that should help. 

Where is a good place to look for used mirrors, don't see much near me for sale. I figured their would be more kicking around with the amount built, should I go look at sailing schools and see if they are planing on selling


----------



## Sea Dawg (Jun 26, 2012)

JimsCAL said:


> Sounds like a Sunfish to me.


or maybe Sailfish....except, no high sides and definitely might get wet!


----------



## Reef33 (Jul 21, 2011)

D-Cubed, a good way to find a deal on a boat is to cruise local marinas (in a car or on foot). Many old boats are not advertised and are just left to rot where they were last parked. If you see an old boat you like sitting in the weeds at the back of the marina ask questions, good chance the owner wants to get rid of it if it's not being used.


----------



## MarkCK (Jan 4, 2009)

You might try looking at Walker Bay sailing/rowing dighy's. They are lightwieght and have more freeboard so it might be what you are looking for. They are not particularly fast but it might be what you are looking for. I saw one new in an Army surplus store for under a grand with the sail package.


----------



## D-Cubed (Jul 18, 2012)

I had put off the boat search for a while and bought a travel trailer instead. Now back in the market for a classic dinghy. I am thinking a 10' navigator Or Bauer 10  or a minto. I have been looking through kajiji and Craig's list in bc and Washington. There is not anything I can find. Is there another way other then going to marinas because there is none by me

I could be interested in a walker bay. But doesn't seem to have the same amount of charm

Thanks for the help


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

John Booth in Victoria still makes Mintos and Davidsons. Good workman ship and reasonably priced. I just replaced my old Minto on davits (sold it on kijiji) with the 10 ft davidson .More buoyancy for three bods. He also makes a white hall model. Not impressed with Walker.


----------



## unimacs (Sep 6, 2013)

Something else to consider would be some of the better inflatable catamarans (minicat, smartkat, ducky). The problem is that you can't find them used very often and new ones cost much more than $1,500.

They go together fairly quickly, are fast, and you can't beat the portability. I own a SmartKat and it packs up into 2 six foot long bags that weight about 50 lbs each. It can easily go on the roof of a car. My main complaint is that it doesn't point very high and it can be a challenge to tack in some conditions. Other cats have these problems as well though. I was able to find one on Ebay last spring. There is a dealer in North Carolina but they are much more popular in Europe.

The larger Minicat and the SmartKat claim to have a capacity of 4 adults but in my experience it's not practical to sail a SmartKat with that many bodies on board. Two adults and a well behaved dog are probably OK.  

Ducky's are available in a variety of sizes and I'm sure you can get them in a size large enough for your needs but again it's going to be big $$$$.

What might be a better option still is to find a sailing club in your area. You don't have to worry about transporting or storing a boat (you use theirs) and some of them at least will help you learn to sail.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

If you are still looking for practical do check out Booths 'Davidson', Check out Whitehall Reproductions in Victoria ,Very pricy but no shortage of class. Both these builders have been on the scene here in Vic for 40 years and have excellent reputations. How about a stitch and glue winter project?


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Dude, don't bother with sailboats that will load on top of your truck. Get a decent 14 foot sailing dinghy with a trailer - easy on, easy off - and you can have a dry rear end sailing in comfort with another person, dog, and a picnic cooler. That smaller stuff is just a PITA.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

D-Cubed said:


> Is there another way other then going to marinas because there is none by me


Ads in back of magazines like "Small Craft Advisor", "Good Old Boat", "Woodenboat"...


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

A lot of people around here like the Pelicans, which also could be a DIY project. It's not something you could put on the top of a truck, but it can fit 2 adults and 2 small children (the latter of which could be substituted for a dog).


----------



## Steve in Idaho (Jun 22, 2012)

Having gone through this same process only a few years ago - I would agree with both Krisscross and JustinB. Much, much better sailing in a 14' sloop-rigged dinghy - but if roof-topping is a must, then you might want to pick up a Snark. The Snark is common enough and cheap enough (used) to give it a try without reservation. Lot's of used ones around - I paid all of $100 for mine, which included a fairly new sail. Pretty cheap toy/experiment.


----------



## D-Cubed (Jul 18, 2012)

Thx for the responses.
The reason for the rooftop sailboat is so I can take it with me when I haul the travel trailer out to the lake to go camping.
Capt Len I checked the Minto out on his site. Looks nice. But he has no pics of the davidsons. 
I will have to check out the good old boat mag as well


----------



## D-Cubed (Jul 18, 2012)

Thx for the ideas. I will spend the winter looking for my little boat. And will post what I end up getting


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Don at [email protected] dot com has a 9'6'' Davidson for sale Proceeds to Ladysmith SAR.Ask for info.& photo


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

A small trailer is cheap and it opens you up to a wider variety of boats. Its hell trying to lift even a sunfish onto the roof. Try putting a 140 pound, 14 foot long object up there. Takes 2 strong determined men to do it. It you go with a small trailer, you can back it right into the water and slide the boat off. It a world of difference.


----------



## Steve in Idaho (Jun 22, 2012)

D-Cubed said:


> ...
> The reason for the rooftop sailboat is so I can take it with me when I haul the travel trailer out to the lake to go camping....


That is the exact reason why we have chosen to keep the Snark, even after acquiring better/bigger sailboats. And, why the heck not? Good luck on your search.


----------



## D-Cubed (Jul 18, 2012)

Capt Len thanks for the heads up. That would be a good choice for me. Unfortunately I am up in Prince George. Lady smiths a little far for a quick trip


----------



## ahab211 (Jan 6, 2008)

A flying junior was my first boat and while trailer came with it was light enough to lift by hand and still quite stable. I added a spinnaker, outboard and even a trapeze to make it a lot of fun . Also being Mahogany a beauty.


----------



## spiritus494 (Apr 10, 2015)

hello, looking for sailboat--your ad is three yrs old; however, if you do not have one yet, I do and you may buy it. email me so I know you got one or not.


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

spiritus494 said:


> hello, looking for sailboat--your ad is three yrs old; however, if you do not have one yet, I do and you may buy it. email me so I know yu got one or not.
> call me 727-443-2452


The OP hasn't been here for more than 3 years. its unlikely that he's coming back.


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

Zarathu said:


> The OP hasn't been here for more than 3 years. its unlikely that he's coming back.


Spiritus hasn't been here for more than a year, he might not get your message. :wink

goat


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

goat said:


> Spiritus hasn't been here for more than a year, he might not get your message. :wink
> 
> goat


OK.... how did this message show up on the active topics??????


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

Zarathu said:


> OK.... how did this message show up on the active topics??????


I don't know everything, just today's date.


----------

